# Wheels?



## jmmp4346 (Apr 28, 2009)

Does anybody know if 17" Sentra S-ER wheels will fit a 2000 Altima GXE? I'm not sure what year Sentra. The seller states they fit 1990-2002 accords with 4 lugs. They also have 205/50 r 17 tires on them. Thanks for your input.

Joe


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

just find out your OEM offset and the offset of the other rims.


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

jmmp4346 said:


> Does anybody know if 17" Sentra S-ER wheels will fit a 2000 Altima GXE? I'm not sure what year Sentra. The seller states they fit 1990-2002 accords with 4 lugs. They also have 205/50 r 17 tires on them. Thanks for your input.
> 
> Joe


Of cousre not!!!! Your 2000 Altima and the SE-R have different bolt patterns....your 2000 Altima is a 4 bolt pattern the 2002-present are 5 bolt pattern wheels...you might wanna take a look at TSW's Trackstar 4 wheel there kinda similar as while as the BBS line.


----------



## 2000okiealtima (May 9, 2009)

The 2000 altima has a 4x114 pattern and the sentra as far as I know has a 4x100 pattern. So no, the SE-Rs wheels will not fit on the altima.


----------



## rdcstout (Jun 18, 2009)

No they wont fit... O wait whats this... The 205 50's should be ok too..


----------



## CMax03 (Jan 17, 2009)

Nice look! It's it funny when people sat "It can't be done", "It won't fit"...I think maybe post #4 was thinking of some 1st Gen Sentras!


----------

